# Charcoal Gray Cayo 180 Build



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

I only have these two pictures for now, but should be getting more soon





  








Pre-rigged Hull




__
zlenart


__
Nov 6, 2017


__
3











  








Deck Layup




__
zlenart


__
Nov 6, 2017


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

you need to make your media public


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Should be fixed now.


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Congrats! Looking forward to the pictures and your review after playing with it.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Got some more pictures late yesterday!




  








Hull - 2




__
zlenart


__
Nov 9, 2017











  








Deck




__
zlenart


__
Nov 9, 2017


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

60205356-1E7C-4F83-A91E-1A2989091829




__
zlenart


__
Nov 23, 2017








Deck is bonded!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Looking awesome! Surprised to see them laminating without respirators.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

thanks!

They had some on when I was there the other day so they must have been taking a break

Another update: JB talked me into the Suzuki 90hp lol


----------



## tbnolefan (Feb 2, 2017)

zlenart said:


> Another update: JB talked me into the Suzuki 90hp lol


What were you going with originally?


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

tbnolefan said:


> What were you going with originally?


Mercury 60


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Should be done this week!


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

just got the word. Today is the day! I'll post some more pictures over the weekend or next week.


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

Hope I'm not stealing your thunder, but the pictures are already on the Cayo Instagram. I saw her in person today!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

That's a good looking ride!! 90! How fast is that thing?


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

KiKoKiK said:


> Hope I'm not stealing your thunder, but the pictures are already on the Cayo Instagram. I saw her in person today!


Not stealing it at all haha helping me out


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> That's a good looking ride!! 90! How fast is that thing?


Got 45 right now, but it’s really underpropped with an 18 pitch that I unfortunately already scratched so it’ll be for sale soon lol.

JB is getting me a 21p next week to try out


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Beautiful boat and 45 is fast for a 90, will be interesting to see how the new prop does. Congratulations man!


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Draft with the 90 and loaded? Sweet rig, congrats!


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Fritz said:


> Beautiful boat and 45 is fast for a 90, will be interesting to see how the new prop does. Congratulations man!


Thanks man! Expecting over 50 with one person and gear


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

YnR said:


> Draft with the 90 and loaded? Sweet rig, congrats!


I’ll get back to you on that. Going out today to break in the motor, but I’ll have my self (215) one other guy (205) normal days gear and my 90lb dog so it’ll be pretty loaded.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

That's moving!


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

Well... Any updates? The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Man that is a sweet looking skiff! Congrats on it!


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Didn’t measure the draft, but was able to slide across the bottom on sand in this so I hopped out to take some pictures. 

Weather forecast was wrong and it was nasty out again. This boat has really impressed me in rough water so far.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Beautiful boat! Really like those colors. And cool dog.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Fritz said:


> Beautiful boat! Really like those colors. And cool dog.


Thanks!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

So how do you like that cool Zuke


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

Very nice. Did you get a chance to try out a new prop? If so, what kind of numbers are you getting?


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

I


permitchaser said:


> So how do you like that cool Zuke


 love the zuke so far. The torque is incredible and it’s very quiet.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

KiKoKiK said:


> Very nice. Did you get a chance to try out a new prop? If so, what kind of numbers are you getting?


Put a 22 pitch on and got 47 with a full gas tank, but it was definitely too much prop. I think a 21 might be the way to go.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Are you running Merc props or Zuke?


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

prinjm6 said:


> Are you running Merc props or Zuke?


Zuke


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

zlenart said:


> Zuke


Roger, I have a Zuke 90 on a Evo X and will be playing with props currently running a 14x18, looking into the Merc props as the fit on Zuke and going up 2 inches in pitch..


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

prinjm6 said:


> Roger, I have a Zuke 90 on a Evo X and will be playing with props currently running a 14x18, looking into the Merc props as the fit on Zuke and going up 2 inches in pitch..


I'm running the same prop on right now pretty sure. Definitely not enough prop, jumped to a 22 and it was a little much. I think the 21 pitch will be perfect.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

zlenart said:


> I'm running the same prop on right now pretty sure. Definitely not enough prop, jumped to a 22 and it was a little much. I think the 21 pitch will be perfect.


Yeah definitely not enough prop, I'm going to raise my motor up a bolt hole as well so I may find the 20 to be perfect or have to go to a 21 as well. Love the Suzuki though, still would have liked to run a Etec 90 on the boat though. Good luck, propping skiffs is "fun".


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

prinjm6 said:


> Yeah definitely not enough prop, I'm going to raise my motor up a bolt hole as well so I may find the 20 to be perfect or have to go to a 21 as well. Love the Suzuki though, still would have liked to run a Etec 90 on the boat though. Good luck, propping skiffs is "fun".


Yeah it seems like it. I'm loving the suzuki so far as well


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

zlenart said:


> I
> 
> love the zuke so far. The torque is incredible and it’s very quiet.


Thanks. My 140 is quiet at idle sometimes I have to look for it peeing to not try to crank it again 
Lots of torque in mine to. I forgotten my prop size I have changed it so much


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice looking rig - that 90 looks like a beast on the back when photographed from behind wight he wide angle lens.


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

That 22 you're running... Is it a 3 blade or a 4 blade? What's the diameter?


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

KiKoKiK said:


> That 22 you're running... Is it a 3 blade or a 4 blade? What's the diameter?


I never ran it. JB did and then put the 18 back on and sent it back. It was a 3 blade.


----------



## KiKoKiK (Oct 20, 2017)

So which one are you running now? I'm trying to get this figured out before my boat is done lol. Your current setup is a 3 blade 18 pitch? What's the diameter and your max rpm and max speed with the current setup? I'm playing around with the Mercury prop selector online


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

KiKoKiK said:


> So which one are you running now? I'm trying to get this figured out before my boat is done lol. Your current setup is a 3 blade 18 pitch? What's the diameter and your max rpm and max speed with the current setup? I'm playing around with the Mercury prop selector online


You're probably gonna want a 21 pitch. The one I'm running for now until I get a 21 is 18p 3 blade. Incredible hole shot but it hits 6000 RPM really easily. I think JB is getting a 21 or 20 to try out next.


----------



## firefighter813x (May 14, 2017)

Any updates? Review? Is it a stable skiff?


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

firefighter813x said:


> Any updates? Review? Is it a stable skiff?


yeah it's extremely stable, poles very shallow for it's size (haven't measured but it's somewhere between 7-8") and runs really well under power. Very dry for it's size and will eat up some nasty chop if you tab down. Couldn't ask for a better skiff for Tampa Bay.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

By far one of the best looking skiffs I've seen. Love the color scheme and everything about it. I may have just found the color I am looking to highlight my plain white boat with.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Chad Cohn said:


> By far one of the best looking skiffs I've seen. Love the color scheme and everything about it. I may have just found the color I am looking to highlight my plain white boat with.


thanks!


----------



## firefighter813x (May 14, 2017)

zlenart said:


> yeah it's extremely stable, poles very shallow for it's size (haven't measured but it's somewhere between 7-8") and runs really well under power. Very dry for it's size and will eat up some nasty chop if you tab down. Couldn't ask for a better skiff for Tampa Bay.


I was on the list but ended up buying a Maverick because my wife and I couldn’t wait with boating season coming. I’d love to do a side by side comparison one of these days. JB is a good guy that makes cool boats.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

firefighter813x said:


> I was on the list but ended up buying a Maverick because my wife and I couldn’t wait with boating season coming. I’d love to do a side by side comparison one of these days. JB is a good guy that makes cool boats.


Yeah it was a long wait, but well worth it!


----------

